# My 2 new birds



## jml (Jan 28, 2014)

Collected these 2 today so they're just settling in.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

They're adorable? Any names yet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful budgies! Congratulations. :congrats:*


----------



## jml (Jan 28, 2014)

justmoira said:


> They're adorable? Any names yet?


Yes they're called Jack & Paddy


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Very pretty, would love to see more of them.


----------



## jml (Jan 28, 2014)

Settling in nicely


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The both look very sweet! 

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perch in the cage and replace it with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

Pressure Sores

The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:

Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## jml (Jan 28, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *The both look very sweet!
> 
> I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perch in the cage and replace it with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
> 
> ...


That's just the swing, I have 4 natural wood perches of various diameters in the cage.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous, congratulations! Jack and Paddy are great names for them as well :yes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jml said:



That's just the swing, I have 4 natural wood perches of various diameters in the cage.

Click to expand...

Excellent! :thumbup:*


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Very Handsome birds. I love their coloring. Congratulations!


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

They are beautiful! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------

